# Call Of Duty BlackOps2



## alka12 (Mar 26, 2013)

I Want To Make Sure That I Can Run This Game Can U Guys Help Me

This Is My Specs:

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/27/2013, 00:36:13
       Machine name: HOME-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
       System Model: Satellite L500
               BIOS: Phoenix SecureCore Version 1.90
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 330  @ 2.13GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.1GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3958MB RAM
          Page File: 2548MB used, 5364MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series
       Manufacturer: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
          Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9553)
           DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9553&SUBSYS_FF821179&REV_00
     Display Memory: 2227 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 505 MB
      Shared Memory: 1722 MB
       Current Mode: 1366 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: LP156WH2-TLAA
         Monitor Id: LGD0230
        Native Mode: 1366 x 768(p) (59.973Hz)
        Output Type: Internal
        Driver Name: aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx32,aticfx32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.17.0010.1129 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.970.100.3000
        DDI Version: 10.1
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 7/4/2012 09:25:14, 1081856 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D613-11CF-A076-88DFBEC2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x1002
          Device ID: 0x9553
          SubSys ID: 0xFF821179
        Revision ID: 0x0000
 Driver Strong Name: oem4.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_M9x:8.970.100.3000:pci\ven_1002&dev_9553
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0272&SUBSYS_1179FF88&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 13:44:23, 350208 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 13:44:23, 350208 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 13:44:23, 350208 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x3B3C
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub20
| Service: usbhub
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8087, 0x0020
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x0458, 0x003A
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 30.4 GB
Total Space: 153.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: TOSHIBA MK3263GSXN ATA Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 34.4 GB
Total Space: 151.8 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: TOSHIBA MK3263GSXN ATA Device

      Drive: F:
      Model: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633C ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), , 0 bytes

      Drive: E:
      Model: DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Realtek RTL8187SE Wireless LAN PCIE Network Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8199&SUBSYS_818110EC&REV_22\4&1B9170B1&0&00E1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2D12&SUBSYS_80868086&REV_02\3&4F11E61&0&12
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 3B44
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B44&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Realtek RTL8102E/RTL8103E Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_02\4&2FA0B9B6&0&00E2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2D11&SUBSYS_80868086&REV_02\3&4F11E61&0&11
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 3B42
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B42&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2D10&SUBSYS_80868086&REV_02\3&4F11E61&0&10
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AA38&SUBSYS_FF821179&REV_00\4&2C3DF9F7&0&0108
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_06\3&11583659&0&B0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B3C&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2D01&SUBSYS_80868086&REV_02\3&4F11E61&0&01
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B56&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9553&SUBSYS_FF821179&REV_00\4&2C3DF9F7&0&0008
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B34&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2C62&SUBSYS_80868086&REV_02\3&4F11E61&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 3B4C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B4C&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E5
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 3B30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B30&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_A5\3&11583659&0&F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 3B4A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B4A&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B29&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FA
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0045&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_02\3&11583659&0&08
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 3B48
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B48&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: LPC Interface Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B09&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&F8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0044&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_02\3&11583659&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2D13&SUBSYS_80868086&REV_02\3&4F11E61&0&13
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 3B46
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B46&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E2
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ffdshow Video Decoder,0xff800001,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3996.0000
ffdshow DXVA Video Decoder,0xff800002,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3996.0000
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3996.0000
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0xff800001,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3996.0000
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MainConcept MPEG Demultiplexer,0x00800100,1,2,mc_demux_mp2_ds.ax,9.00.0000.54256
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
LAV Splitter,0x00800004,1,1,LAVSplitter.ax,0.39.0000.0000
MainConcept AMR Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,mc_dec_amr_ds.ax,9.00.0000.54256
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
MainConcept AAC Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,mc_dec_aac_ds.ax,9.00.0000.54256
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,12.00.9200.16426
MainConcept Color Space Converter,0x00600000,1,1,mc_trans_video_colorspace_ds.ax,9.00.0000.54256
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
MainConcept MP4 Demultiplexer,0x00800101,1,2,mc_demux_mp4_ds.ax,9.01.0000.57344
MACSReaderMP3 Filter,0x00200000,0,1,MACSReaderAVI.ax,1.00.2006.0804
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
MainConcept Layer II Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mc_dec_mpa_ds.ax,9.00.0000.54256
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
ATI MPEG File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,atimpenc.dll,12.05.0000.20704
ATI MPEG Video Decoder,0x005fffff,1,2,atimpenc.dll,12.05.0000.20704
MPC - MPEG-2 Video Decoder (Gabest),0x00500001,1,1,Mpeg2DecFilter.ax,1.05.0003.3819
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
SelfMusicVideo Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,TG_Dump0708.DLL,8.01.2008.5200
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Haali Media Splitter,0x00800001,0,1,splitter.ax,1.11.0288.0000
Haali Media Splitter (AR),0x00400000,1,1,splitter.ax,1.11.0288.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
ATI MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,12.05.0000.20704
AMD MJPEG Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,atimpenc.dll,12.05.0000.20704
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17835
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
ATI MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,12.05.0000.20704
Haali Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,dxr.dll,
ATI MPEG Multiplexer,0x00200000,2,1,atimpenc.dll,12.05.0000.20704
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MainConcept Audio Converter,0x00200000,1,1,mc_trans_audio_converter_ds.ax,9.00.0000.54256
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
MainConcept Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,mc_trans_audio_samplerate_ds.ax,9.00.0000.54256
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
ATI Video Scaler Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,12.05.0000.20704
Haali Simple Media Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,splitter.ax,1.11.0288.0000
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,VSFilter.dll,2.40.3819.0003
MainConcept AVC/H.264 Video Decoder,0x00800001,1,2,mc_dec_avc_ds.ax,9.00.0000.54256
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,VSFilter.dll,2.40.3819.0003
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17835
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17835
Haali Matroska Muxer,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.11.0288.0000
NEDFilter4Samsung Filter,0x00200000,0,1,NEDFilter4Samsung.ax,8.01.0000.0000
MainConcept Frame Rate Converter,0x00400000,1,1,mc_trans_video_framerate_ds.ax,9.00.0000.54256
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
ffdshow Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3996.0000
LAV Splitter Source,0x00800004,0,1,LAVSplitter.ax,0.39.0000.0000
MainConcept MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x00800001,2,2,mc_dec_mp2v_ds.ax,9.00.0000.54256
MainConcept ImageScaler,0x00400000,1,1,mc_trans_video_imagescaler_ds.ax,9.00.0000.54256
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17835
MainConcept Sink Filter,0x00200000,1,0,mc_render_fileindex_ds.ax,9.00.0000.54256
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
ffdshow subtitles filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3996.0000
MainConcept Stream Parser,0x00400000,1,2,mc_demux_mp2_ds.ax,9.00.0000.54256
ATI Video Rotation Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,12.05.0000.20704
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
LAV Audio Decoder,0x00800003,1,1,LAVAudio.ax,0.39.0000.0000
LAV Video Decoder,0x00800003,1,1,LAVVideo.ax,0.39.0000.0000
Haali Video Sink,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.11.0288.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MainConcept MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,mc_dec_mp4v_ds.ax,9.00.0000.54256
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3996.0000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
ffdshow Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
ATI MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,12.05.0000.20704
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (High Definition Aud,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
HD Audio Mixed capture,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
USB2.0 UVC WebCam,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
HD Audio Headphone/Speakers,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514

Video Capture Sources:
USB2.0 UVC WebCam,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (High Definition Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```
This Is Required Specs


*OS:* Windows Vista SP2 or Windows 7. *Windows XP is not supported*
*Processor:* Intel Core2 Duo E8200 2.66 GHz or AMD Phenom X3 8750 2.4 GHz
*Memory:* 2 GB for 32-bit OS or 4 GB for 64-bit OS
*Graphics:* Nvidia GeForce 8800GT 512 MB or ATI Radeon HD 3870 512 MB
*DirectX®:* 9.0c
*Hard Drive:* 16 GB HD space
*Sound:* DirectX 11.0c compatible
*Additional:* Broadband connection required for activation and multiplayer gameplay
*Note:* *Windows XP Operating System is not supported*


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!

Unfortunately, I think it may be a bit tough for your computer to effectively run the game. Your processor does not meet the processing speed requirement, and the dedicated RAM from your video card is at the bare minimum. I think it is certainly possible that your computer will be able to run the game, but you could run into issues with graphics and other parts of the game may be choppy.


----------



## NirPro (Mar 26, 2013)

You can try to install, if installing will be without any problems I guess that you can play but in 'low' - minimum.


----------



## kaushal512 (Jan 17, 2014)

As My info Cod Black ops 2 is A high end game And it CAn Hardly Playable To A 512Mb
Card..................


----------

